# Used Media Needed



## Mattpersico98 (Sep 21, 2014)

I am setting pup a tank and I don't have any used filter media of my own, is there anyone by Royal York and bloor that would be willing to give me some media that is currently being used. I might be able to trade some new media


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

I could let you have some filter rinsings. I have two filters in need of cleaning very soon, you just pour them in your filter, works really well. Start all my new filters this way. 

Can you pick up ? I'm at Dixie/Dundas. If not, I could bring it to you, for a couple bucks for gas.


----------



## Mattpersico98 (Sep 21, 2014)

I sent you a PM


----------

